# A little IDing please



## Vinnie90 (Jul 10, 2008)

One of my gramps cameras from when he was a professional photog back in the day.  If anyone can give me any info on this Rolleiflex, it would be greatly appreciated.























The Linhof in the box.


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.rolleiclub.com/cameras/tlr/info/all_TLR.shtml

Look for another serial number on the body itself.  There are 3 Rollei TLRs with the standard equipped xenotar 2,8/80  and built in light meter (see listings 27,28 and 38 on the web page).  From your pictures, my best guess is the Rolleiflex 2.8 F - Model K7F (listing 38).


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Vin, dig the serial number on the body and we'll know superfast...

On second thought, that camera... hmm... I was gonna say get rid of it, man, I'd be happy to pay for the shipping of it to me. 

Seroiusly, that's a nice MF camera to shoot with and the Xenotar is one of the better lenses.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a great camera!  My Rolleiflex is one of the only film cameras I'm still interested in shooting with.  It looks well worn, but as long as it works good it's probably worth $500 to $700.  Cleaned up and detailed it could be worth $900+.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, found out it's the 2.8F.  Now I have gone through about 5 or so roles and what a great camera it is. But what I can't figure out is, what the purpose of this nob is.  On the side you set your film speed but on the top there is numbers from 0 to -3. Could this be the exposure compensation or something?  When I get my scanner working again, I'll put up some sample shots.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Aug 17, 2008)

BTT


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 18, 2008)

It is nice to know someone who asks for an ID actually wants to use the camera. Most of the time, the camera goes straight to ebay with a link straight to it...haha


----------



## IanG (Aug 18, 2008)

You can download the Rollei Manual for the camera here.  Also the Focal Press Rolleiflex guide is very useful too, can be downladed from the same page. I have a very early copy in the UK.

Ian


----------



## Vinnie90 (Aug 18, 2008)

That link answered a lot of my questions, thanks.   Yeah, this was one of my grandfathers cameras and I have used them all and still plan on using them.  You wont see me putting these up for sale.


----------

